# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  NEUNEU papy chat 19 ans troubles neuros à parrainer - Handi'cats (60)

## papillon60000

Neuneu est un gentil papy pris en charge par l'asso en 08/2017 et est estimé né en 2003
Trouvé dans la rue avec troubles neuros, il a été déposé chez un véto qui l'a mis en règle et lui a fait passer un scanner pour essayer de trouver l'origine de ses troubles neuros (sans succès à part une otite interne)
Neuneu est un p'tit chat qui vit dans son monde, malvoyant, qui tourne parfois sur lui-même, ne saute pas (il vit au sol), ne joue pas mais est autonome et très gentil avec tout le monde (chats comme humains) et sait bien qd c'est l'heure de la popotte (ici on mange 4 fois par jour)
Petite particularité : il roucoule souvent pour s'exprimer !
Il est arrivé le 28/05/18 chez sa FA définitive et s'est adapté sans souci ; il a même une chérie, bien plus jeune que lui ce bourreau des coeurs !
Il cherche des parrains/marraines pour aider l'asso qui prendra en charge tous ses frais jusqu'à la fin

Soit par paypal :
https://www.paypal.com/donate/?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=TKWMJ45JNR3XQ&fbclid=IwAR2  MgA-cu6I_wSTAy-0O5Pgk_tMCzfZe84LLw3-U4mGceBmf-2mkhxpCgrI

Soit en envoyant un chèque à :
Association "Handi'cats"
12, rue Hervieu Deschenes
27170 Beaumont le Roger

Ou en faisant un virement :
coordonnées en mp

Merci pour lui !


*HANDI'CATS* 
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et* 
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats

----------


## myri_bonnie

Salut Neuneu, je me présente, je suis ta nouvelle marraine. Tu es un beau gosse tu sais  ::  et tu vas être bien soigné dans ta famille d'accueil. Moi il va falloir que je te trouve un petit surnom, même si Neuneu c'est déjà heu disons un peu neuneu quoi  :: 

A bientôt mon petit. ::

----------


## papillon60000

coucou Marraine ! merci beaucoup !
pour mon nom, comment dire, en fourrière c'était Tournicoton (car parfois je tourne sans raison) et à l'asso, on m'a donné ce surnom affectueux ; Nounou m'appelle aussi Crou-crou car je roucoule comme une tourterelle lol et de toute façon, je réponds à n'importe quel nom, moi, tant qu'on me parle, suis content !
c'est vrai ? tu me trouves beau gosse ? bon, Nounou dit que je ferme tout le temps les yeux sur les photos, alors suis plus beau en vrai !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais tu ne fermes pas les yeux là ! Ah oui tu es très beau. Le premier chat de  mon enfance était noir et blanc comme toi, une fille qui s'appelait Poussy (ouais bon je sais c'est moins original) et qui aimait le chocolat !!! (qui faut croire n'est pas nocif pour les chats, ou alors elle était une exception).

Bon alors gros câlins Neuneu, Tournicoton, Croucrou  ::

----------


## papillon60000

sauf que moi, je suis bleu (donc gris pas noir) et blanc marraine ! attention, c'est pas pareil !
de profil, oui on voit ses yeux, mais de face, c'est compliqué, pourtant suis pas persuadée qu'il me voit ou le flash mais bon...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oups, pardon mon filleul, j'espère qu'après ce crime de lèse-majesté tu veux toujours de moi comme marraine?

----------


## papillon60000

tu es pardonnée Marraine ! je te joins mon plus joli sourire de ce matin !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah oui un petit sourire, on peut appeler ça comme ça. Coquin va !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben Neuneu, tu boudes? Il faut prendre exemple sur Popeye qui semble bien mieux comprendre que toi comment apprécier les câlins.

----------


## papillon60000

ah ça, Neuneu vit un peu dans son monde, mais il apprécie les câlins sur les genoux ou allongé sur moi dans le canapé devant la TV, il ronronne ; après, il ne demande pas et a du mal à trouver des positions confortables et détendues lol

----------


## papillon60000

visite véto ce matin : diarrhée toujours là depuis son arrivée, malgré croquettes gastros, donc traitement et si pas concluant, analyse de selles ; le véto pense que c'est parasitaire, son pote Popeye a fait un test rapide pour la giardiose qui est ressorti négatif néanmoins, mais il y a beaucoup de parasites différents... Poids 3,8 kg, l'arrière-train n'est pas épais !


si quelqu'un veut aider pour sa facture, merci d'avance

----------


## myri_bonnie

Allez mon filleul, tu ne vas pas déjà donner des angoisses à marraine hein. Faut arrêter de faire du "cacou mou" et prendre un peu de poids.
En attendant j'ai payé ta facture. Bisous

----------


## papillon60000

c'est clair, j'en ai marre 3 semaines de diarrhée sur les 2 papys, dont Neuneu qui marche allègrement dedans avant de sortir de la litière... et l'odeur de cul pourri qui embaume mon appart !
pour le poids, vu son âge, je doute qu'il en prenne ; on verra bien dans un mois, il a son rappel de vaccins
merci Marraine pour ma facture !

----------


## myri_bonnie

M'enfin Neuneu, regarde où tu marches  :: 

T'es bien mignon, mais c'est vrai que tu fermes les yeux. Je veux te voir avec des yeux bien ouverts la prochaine fois, OK?

----------


## papillon60000

je viens de garder Sally, petite lapine qui vient de temps en temps, et je crois que Neuneu est tombé amoureux !



je crois que Roméo a eu un coup de foudre ! il a offert son jouet/carotte à Juliette qui n'en n'a rien à faire...



Juliette est rentrée chez elle et depuis Roméo erre comme une âme en peine autour de sa cage vide...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Love is in the air !  :: 

Ha ha. Chez mois les lapins ont peur du chat, qui pour sa part à peur des lapins !

C'est bien mon filleul, au moins toi tu n'a pas peur de la différence et tu n'es pas raciste ! Tu vas devoir demander à Nounou d'adopter une lapine pour quand Sally rentrera chez elle.

----------


## papillon60000

oh Sally est rentrée et la cage rangée !
moi, mes chats sont ok lapins, j'en ai gardé une autre l'an passé et aucun souci en semi-liberté ; Sally aussi est habituée aux chats sauf qu'elle marque son territoire et grignote tout, donc privée de sortie...
Neuneu est sociable tout lui !

----------


## papillon60000

coucou Marraine, suis caché !




bon ok, là suis caché pour de vrai !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Petit coquin va ! Tu me fais sourire et j'en ai bien besoin, le mouton préféré de marraine est en clinique et ça se présente mal. Tu me fais un petit ronron, dis?

----------


## papillon60000

mince alors, qu'est-ce qu'il a petit mouton ? oui un gros ronron roucoulant pour lui Marraine !

----------


## myri_bonnie

10 ans et les dents déchaussées. Et autant un chat peut vivre sans dents (ma Pistache n'en a plus), autant ce n'est pas possible pour un ruminant. Je le saurai demain, mais je crains le pire.
Profite bien de ta petite vie de chat mon filleul.

----------


## papillon60000

comment va petit mouton Marraine ?

bon, mon pote Popeye est allé chez le véto et nous a ramené un autre traitement pour la diarrhée, en espérant que ça marche, sinon après plus d'autre choix que l'analyse de selles...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonne chance pour la diarrhée, ce n'est rigolo pour personne ça !

Mon mouton est rentré aujourd'hui, mais sans qu'on n'ait rien fait. Toutes les dents déchaussées, il n'y a rien à faire, juste à espérer qu'elle pourra encore vivre (manger) comme ça un bout de temps. Pour le moment elle est contente d'être rentrée et elle broute avec ses 3 soeurs.

----------


## papillon60000

ça y est ! j'ai fait un joli caca à Nounou qui a l'air rien ravie pour un caca...
du coup, on prolonge le traitement de 5 jours, en espérant que mon pote Popeye arrive à la même performance !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bravo mon filleul, continue comme ça  :: 

Marraine paie ta facture par paypal. Un bon gros caca bien ferme, ça se fête  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Coucou Neuneu

Je viens de payer par paypal ton parrainage pour un an. Ce qui signifie, RV à l'année prochaine, OK?
Câlins mon filleul. ::

----------


## papillon60000

coucou Marraines, merci beaucoup ! avec Nounou, on va tout faire pour hein !

le we dernier, ma copine Sally est revenue, j'étais trop content
Nounou m'a mis un peu dans sa cage pour que je fasse connaissance de plus près, mais moi suis timide, alors qu'elle pas du tout décontenancée, elle m'a tourné autour, reniflé et même passé sous le ventre ! oh c'est une fonceuse cette Sally, moi j'en perds mes moyens ! bon, j'ai juste bu un peu d'eau dans sa gamelle !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il va vraiment falloir que nounou te trouve une lapine à plein temps  ::

----------


## papillon60000

c'est ce que son maître m'a dit lol ! mais non hein ya déjà bien assez de poilus ici et moi les animaux en cage, non merci ; de plus, le lapin c'est compliqué (je débute !)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Même quand tu ne débutes pas les lapins c'est compliqués, parce que fragiles. Je continue à avoir des lapins parce que chaque fois qu'un des partenaires meurt je reprends un autre pour ne pas en garder un(e) tout(e) seul(e), mais même si je les aime je ne peux pas dire qu'ils m'apportent beaucoup de sérénité. Les miens ne sont pas en cage, ils ont une ancienne étable à leur disposition, mais ça ne change rien à la problématique ci-dessus. Et chez moi la lapine attaque la chatte  ::

----------


## papillon60000

visite véto du jour pour bilan sanguin annuel et rappel de vaccins
le bilan est nickel, poids 3,7 kg, vaccins faits
par contre depuis samedi, il a mal dans la bouche et ne mange plus que des mousses, je n'avais rien vu d'anormal, mais il y a une inflammation à gauche qui fait qu'il croque dessus donc c'est douloureux (injection de cortisone qui dure 2j puis bourgeons de cassis et aloe vera) ; les causes peuvent être diverses (inflammatoire, auto-immune, granulome...)
et hier je lui nettoie les oreilles car une est très sale, je le laisse 1h le temps de faire une course, et qd je reviens, il s'est gratté et il n'y a plus de poils derrière les oreilles... et il secoue la tête toute la soirée... rien à l'examen, pas d'otite, pas de gale, pas de tympan percé alors pas d'explication ; du coup pommade anti-inflammatoire à mettre dans et derrière les oreilles...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon dis donc mon filleul, qu'est-ce que tu nous fait là? Tu sais que chaque chat a un quota de visites vétérinaires, tu es en train d'exploser le tien. 
J'espère que tu iras vite mieux, surtout pour ta boubouche, car il faut manger OK!

Pour la facture je vais passer mon tour, vu que je viens de payer ton parrainage pour 1 an.

----------


## papillon60000

c'est ce que je lui ai dit aussi, j'espère être tranquille le reste de l'année !
ça va mieux sa bouche, j'ai pas encore tenté les croquettes, mais plus de douleur à partir en courant donc c'est en bonne voie
et la pommade soulage bien ses oreilles, pas vu de nouvelles grattouilles ni touffes de poils !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah la bonne nouvelle. Fais-lui une gratouille sur son joli bedon.

----------


## papillon60000

pommade des oreilles finie, ça a l'air d'aller ; j'ai badigeonné l'intérieur à l'huile de coco, ça devrait adoucir
la bouche, l'aloe vera est presque fini, le cassis on va continuer toujours 5j/7 car visiblement il y a toujours cette gêne mais plus de souci pour manger pâtée ni croquettes
les selles sont assez fluctuantes malgré les croquettes gastros donc à voir...

Neuneu en prisonnier de Nounours le lécheur fou !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon, ben pas besoin de pommade, il a son soigneur personnel !
Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a Nounours, c'est une vraie obsession  ::

----------


## papillon60000

Nounours est un chat très sociable et il adore faire la toilette de tous ses colocataires, donc là il fait le petit nouveau (Popeye étant nettement moins coopérant lol) !

----------


## papillon60000

alors comment dire...
Neuneu est tellement long à savoir si au final il a un truc à faire dans la litière, que Belette mon ataxique ex-handi'cats, qui lui a une urgence, n'hésite pas à faire ce qu'il a besoin comme si de rien n'était...
ce n'est pas comme s'il y avait plusieurs autres litières à disposition hein !



allez, 2 photos plus glorieuses !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ha ha, décidément on n'a plus beaucoup d'intimité hein mon pauvre filleul? Pour mon vieux chien Rambo faire 'cacou' est aussi toujours une vraie affaire d'état.

On fait plus le fier sur les photos suivantes en tout cas !

----------


## papillon60000

complot de papys ! Popeye 14 ans, Simba 15 ans, Neuneu 15 ans et Nounours 12 ans !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Et toujours Nounours en mode "grand nettoyage". Joli club des séniors ! ::

----------


## papillon60000

tout va bien pour mon Neuneu qui vit sa petite retraite paisiblement !

----------


## myri_bonnie

T'as bien raison Neuneu de profiter de ta retraite, surtout avec de bons soins et en agréable compagnie.

J'en profite pour te dire que j'aime beaucoup ta queue, on dirait qu'elle a été rajoutée par après et ça fait ton charme  ::

----------


## papillon60000

comment ça, ma queue rajoutée ? oh Marraine ! non non, elle est d'origine et fort jolie selon Nounou ! elle est presque angora avec un dégradé de blanc mélangé au gris pour finir toute grise au bout qd même !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Elle est en effet superbe ::  . Tu ne veux pas me l'envoyer, j'en ferai un joli porte-clés (comme à une époque !)? Tu ne veux pas, bon OK, je me contenterai de l'admirer en photo  ::

----------


## papillon60000

moi, ça va, je fais bronzette devant la porte-fenêtre !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hum, il me semble que tu es encore un peu pâle, va falloir améliorer ton bronzage. Imagine les ravages que tu ferais sur une plage avec un maillot sexy et roulant des mécaniques.

Marraine divague, ah oui peut-être bien un peu tiens !

----------


## papillon60000

oui je crois bien que Marraine divague ! 
non non, je suis parfait, après le blanc craint le cancer de la peau alors je fais attention !  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est tout tout beau papy chat , il ne lui manque que les lunettes de soleil !

----------


## papillon60000

mes 2 papys Handi'cats Popeye et Neuneu !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh j'adore  ::  surtout la seconde photo. Trop belle cette amitié entre mecs.

----------


## papillon60000

bon avec Popeye, l'amitié n'est que sur la photo lol, le reste du temps il me le baffe...

mon Neuneu a une conception du confort toute relative...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mon pauvre Neuneu, ils sont trop petits tes paniers, un point c'est tout. Faudra que marraine pense à un cadeau de Noël. Fais attention, à ton âge on a vite fait de se faire un lumbago ;-)

Et dis à Popeye qu'il arrête de te baffer, sinon je lui envoie mon chien Lewis !

----------


## papillon60000

tu parles qu'ils sont trop petits mes dodos, dans certains on mettrait 2 Neuneu ! il ne sait pas viser c'est tout !
bah je vois bien Popeye avec un Lewis qui court partout tiens, ce serait beau !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais il aime s'étirer mon filleul! Oh tu sais Lewis se prend des baffes de ma chatte Pistache, finalement ce sont souvent les chats qui font la loi. Va voir là : https://www.flickr.com/photos/myri_bonnie/27561117858/

----------


## papillon60000

sacrée Pistache, bon faut dire c'est une rousse aussi alors ! Popeye est moins dynamique, plus vieux heureusement mais il sait bien que ce pauvre Neuneu ne sait pas se défendre alors il en profite...

----------


## papillon60000

alors cet aprèm, j'ai emmené ma Belette faire sa séance d'ostéo bi-annuelle et j'en ai profité pour emmener mon Neuneu, je me suis dit que ça ne pourrait pas lui faire de mal ! bah quel concert dans la voiture, lui qui ne miaule jamais (il roucoule mais reste très discret vocalement) et il avait l'air tout intéressé et presque éveillé chez la véto !
voilà donc le p'tit schéma de la bête et la p'tite facture si quelqu'un veut participer (sachant que c'est moi qui ai payé)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh pauvre "chien" Neuneu !!! Non seulement il va chez le véto mais on le traite de chien, le pauvre, pas étonnant qu'il tire la langue.

Je prends les 20 € de Neuneu à ma charge.

----------


## papillon60000

en fait la véto ostéo n'a qu'un seul schéma pour chien et chat donc...
mais il ne vexe pas et a trouvé les papouilles agréables  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Coucou Neuneu, mon garçon, ça gaze? Enfin pas trop de gaz tout de même comme je dis toujours à mes animaux qui ne me trouvent pas drôle ! Ah bon ?

Comment vas-tu mon beau ? Encore un nouveau copain, ou copine ? 
Marraine t’embrasse mon chou

----------


## papillon60000

ça va Marraine, doucement mais sûrement !
vendredi je vais faire un p'tit tour chez le véto, j'ai un p'tit oeil qui foire un peu et j'ai fini le bourgeon de cassis pour le p'tit truc dans ma bouche qui me gêne alors comme c'est encore là, je veux savoir ce qu'en pense le véto...
ce p'tit pote c'est Simba 16 ans qui vient de fêter son 1 an à la maison ; bon d'ailleurs, il me prend un peu pour son oreiller parfois !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Aïe, encore le véto, mais dis donc faut pas en faire une habitude hein ! Bon je vais attendre les nouvelles en espérant qu'elles soient bonnes. A bientôt.

----------


## papillon60000

19/10/18 : véto pour son oeil qui coule brun malgré un 1er traitement basique que je lui ai donné ; impossible de lui faire ouvrir l'oeil, un truc de fou et finalement dans le noir avec son appareil occulaire et sans toucher l'oeil, le véto découvre qu'en fait ses yeux sont très enfoncés dans leur orbite comme si les muscles derrière étaient atrophiés, donc ça fait comme un entropion et ses cils s'enroulent sur eux même ce qui irrite l'oeil mais heureusement pas d'ulcère ou autre ; donc traitement plus fort et il devra mettre des larmes artificielles à vie pour limiter le frottement ; sinon, le p'tit truc qui le gênait dans sa bouche est toujours là, toujours inflammé et on vient de finir le flacon de bourgeon de cassis ; ça lui fait encore mal parfois qd il croque dessus mais il n'y a visiblement rien à faire de plus...

----------


## papillon60000

petite vidéo faite chez le véto puisqu'il n'y a que là-bas que mon Neuneu a l'air éveillé, intéressé et qu'il se déplace vraiment ! donc on peut constater qu'il sait se servir de ses pattes, qu'il voit assez pour se diriger et qu'il roucoule !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben alors Neuneu tu as les yeux secs, figure-toi que marraine aussi ! 

Tu devrais aller plus souvent chez le véto, comme ça on peut admirer ta beauté et ta belle queue noire. En tout cas tu sembles bien savoir ce qu'est la porte de sortie !

Allez je prends ta facture, mais n'en fais pas une habitude, hein !

----------


## papillon60000

merci beaucoup Marraine !   ::  ça devrait aller après
bon suis pas très coopérant pour que Nounou mette la pommade dans mon oeil mais c'est déjà mieux ; en fait ma 3ème paupière recouvre au moins la moitié de l'oeil alors pas évident d'insérer la pommade dessous...
et ma queue est grise (ou bleue comme on dit), pas de noir sur moi non non !  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah vous les chats. Ma Pistache est devenue spécialiste pour me recracher ses médicaments, je suis contente de ne pas avoir de pommade à lui mettre tiens. 
Pardon pour votre queue Votre Majesté, marraine a mal aux yeux, ça doit être pour ça que je ne vois pas bien, est-ce que je peux emprunter ta pommade (moi ce sont des gouttes !).

----------


## papillon60000

bon, nouvelle visite véto le 31/10/18 pour cet oeil qui malgré le nouveau traitement a eu un mieux puis un moins bien, impossible de lui mettre les larmes artificielles, il n'ouvre plus son oeil... impossible de l'ouvrir en consult non plus et ça semble douloureux donc le véto l'a gardé quelques heures et il l'a sédaté ; bah tu m'étonnes, il a un vilain ulcère que le véto a dû gratter et on refait le 1er traitement 12j, il a eu une injection d'antibio qui dure quelques jours et 6j d'anti inflammatoire, car en plus endormi le véto a pu bien regarder sa bouche et son fond de gorge est très rouge (comme une trachéite) et il était même étonné que ça ne l'empêche pas de manger... donc on espère que petit oeil va être coopérant, sinon il faudra coudre les paupières pour que l'oeil soit au repos complet sans frottement pendant plusieurs semaines...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh bon sang pauvre Neuneu, c'est vraiment pas marrant tout ça. Espérons que maintenant les choses vont s'arranger. Allez je prens encore cette facture, mais tu va me ruiner, coquin.

----------


## papillon60000

merci encore Marraine ! j'espère bien qu'après ce sera ok, j'ai aucune envie de me faire coudre les paupières ! sans parler de l'anesthésie, à mon âge si on peut éviter...
Nounou fait son possible mais suis pas très coopérant car j'ai mal...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Soyez courageux tous les deux en espérant que tout va aller bien maintenant. Et laisse-toi soigner d'accord mon petit, c'est pour ton bien

----------


## papillon60000

bon, bah le traitement finit ce soir et guère d'amélioration, l'oeil est toujours fermé et douloureux donc retour véto mardi pour probablement une tarsorraphie de ce vilain oeil !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mon pauvre filleul. Je t'ai mis un "aime" sur tes photos, mais c'est toi que j'aime hein pas ton bobo.
J'espère que cette nouvelle intervention te soulagera mon pauvre petit. Je penserai à toi, sois courageux et n'oublie pas que c'est pour ton bien.

----------


## papillon60000

bon, mon véto rentre ce matin de congé et les filles ont trop chargé le planning donc il essaye de faire Neuneu demain, je l'ai déposé hier soir comme dab du coup il va passer la journée chez le véto...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh pauvre chou, mais bon il est entre de bonnes mains. Espérons que l'intervention se passera bien et que ça le soulagera.

----------


## papillon60000

bon, bah mon Neuneu est rentré ; son oeil a encore empiré alors le véto n'est pas sûr de pouvoir lui sauver ; il ne s'explique pas pourquoi ça a dégénéré comme ça malgré les traitements...
retrait des fils le 27/11 en espérant que ça ne gonfle pas et qu'un abcès se forme, sinon il faudrait rouvrir...
donc collerette évidemment, ce qui n'est pas terrible vu comment en temps normal mon papy n'est pas très dégourdi ! on l'enlève pour manger et je surveille bien sûr ; l'appétit est là, c'est un bon début







et la douloureuse si certains veulent aider...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh pauvre chou, c'est vraiment pas marrant et la collerette en plus ! Mais si déjà il mange, c'est qu'il ne souffre pas trop. J'espère vriament que les choses vont s'arranger pour lui. Fais-lui un câlin de ma part, OK?

----------


## papillon60000

"je poursuis ma convalescence, pour le moment tout va bien (suis sous antibio 5 j)"

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu sais Neuneu qu'à la Renaissance les nobles portaient des cols comme toi. Tu vois la classe que tu as tout de même. Mais surtout j'espère que ton méchant oeil te laissera en paix dans l'avenir.
Je te fais un gros câlin et ne cogne pas les autres minous avec ton col !

----------


## papillon60000

alors mon Neuneu est allé chez le véto hier finalement plutôt que mardi prochain pour retirer ses fils, car son oeil coulait brun de plus en plus alors j'ai eu peur que ça n'empire... mais non, l'oeil est sauvé, encore une petite tache qui partira peut-être, mais, un abcès commençait à s'installer sous la paupière... donc encore un peu de pommade et ensuite ce sera larmes artificielles, en espérant que ça ne récidive pas, sinon il faudra enlever une partie de la 3ème paupière qui gêne...


une petite facture, si jamais quelqu'un veut participer !





l'oeil s'ouvre, ce n'est pas flagrant en photos vu qu'il pleut donc flash, faudra attendre un rayon de soleil pour voir de nouveau son p'tit oeil en photo !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais quelle bonne nouvelle mon petit filleul, espérons que tout ça ne sera bientôt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
Je prends la petite facture, mais la précédente pas, j'ai pas mal de frais ce mois-ci.

Gros câlins et à bientôt avec les deux yeux ouverts, OK?

----------


## papillon60000

merci Marraine pour ma tite facture !
pour les yeux ouverts en photos, bah vu comment il ouvre celui qui va bien, on est pas arrivées lol !

----------


## papillon60000

bon, bah ce n'est pas une question de soleil, neunoeil ne s'ouvre toujours pas et reste douloureux...
donc on essaye le traitement de la dernière chance (sur conseil d'un confrère ophtalmo de mon véto) qui se termine le 12/12, et j'ai pris rdv chez un spécialiste pour le 15/12 pour savoir ce qu'on fait de cet oeil récalcitrant, d'autant que le 2ème semble bien parti pour faire pareil


les 2 collyres (un véto et un humain)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon pauvre Neuneu, c'est pas Neuneu que tu devrais t'appeler mais Nenoeuil, ouais je sais question humour on fait mieux, d'autant que ce n'est pas marrant.
Quelle est l'alternative, si ça ne s'arrange pas? 

Allez je prends encore cette facture, si je comprends bien c'est 13,60 + 9,51 (j'aime les montants avec 1 c !) ?

----------


## papillon60000

bah l'alternative c'est la chirurgie, à savoir laquelle vu que plusieurs possibilités, ça c'est le spécialiste qui dira...
pour les factures, celle véto c'est l'asso qui paye, la pharmacie c'est moi
merci à toi

----------


## myri_bonnie

Rappelle-moi comment je te paie toi, pour l'asso j'utilise paypal 

Alors à suivre...

----------


## papillon60000

photos du jour dans le soleil, demain ophtalmo !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Zut alors, ça n'a pas vraiment l'air de s'arranger n'est-ce pas? Pauvre petit bonhomme, j'espère que l'ophtalmologue pourra le soulager. Courage mon petit Neuneu!

----------


## papillon60000

non aucun mieux, et le 2ème oeil prend le même chemin ; après l'ophtalmo c'est pour avoir un 2ème avis uniquement, la chirurgie sera faite par mon véto (à priori)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Et on connait la cause? Un oeil en moins ça va encore, les deux c'est pas marrant. Celà dit pour avoir eu un mouton aveugle, je dois dire que les animaux sont incroyables et s'adaptent relativement bien. Espérons qu'on en arrivera pas là et si oui qu'il s'y fera le bonhomme.

----------


## papillon60000

je te rassure, on ne va pas lui enlever 1 oeil (ni 2), on part sur une correction de l'entropion (à voir si que le bas ou aussi le haut, si les 2 côtés et si on touche à la 3ème paupière qui recouvre presque tout l'oeil...), à moins que l'ophtalmo ait d'autres idées, et j'espère qu'il pourra donner la cause (du pourquoi les yeux reculent dans l'orbite ce qui fait que les paupières roulent sur elles-mêmes ce qui crée une irritation de l'oeil qui pleure et finit en ulcère vu que c'est répété, je ne vois aucun mieux non plus en mettant les larmes artificielles...)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah OK, c'est déjà ça. Tu sais moi aussi je mets des larmes artificielles depuis l'été et bien crois-le ou pas, mais je trouve que ça ne va pas mieux et même que ça empire ! Maintenant j'essaie avec du gel plutôt que des gouttes.

----------


## papillon60000

oui j'ai du gel aussi pas encore essayé, je pense que je vais laisser tomber les gouttes...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Que c'est émouvant, je t'admire pour ce que tu fais pour eux. Le chat noir a l'air encore plus mal en point, mais ils sont aimés et soignés, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux. Mais je pense que tu peux oublier les jouets comme cadeau de Noël à Neuneu !

Et pour revenir au gel, j'en mets depuis hier et je sens déjà un vrai soulagement que des mois de gouttes n'ont pas apporté, espérons qu'il en sera de même pour Neuneu.

----------


## papillon60000

clairement oui Neuneu et les jouets... comme le reste d'ailleurs, il a du mal à être stimulé, même les câlins pour qu'il soit détendu (pas crispé) et que j'aie les ronrons c'est pas tout le temps, il est un peu autiste ce chat, dans son monde quoi !

pour le noir, c'est ma Belette que j'ai eu en accueil puis adopté, il est "juste" ataxique et va très bien, tu peux lire son histoire si tu veux JUNKY adorable minou ataxique 2 ans sociable tout à adopter (60) - Handi'cats

----------


## papillon60000

alors mon Neuneu a vu l'ophtalmo hier, il est toujours douloureux et je crois bien que c'est la 1ère fois que je le voyais cracher !
l'état de son oeil s'est encore aggravé, la tache blanche qui restait comme séquelle de l'ulcère est devenue noire, ce qu'on appelle un séquestre (c'est en fait une partie de la cornée qui est nécrosée) donc il va falloir retirer cette partie ; si la lésion n'est pas trop profonde, les tissus devraient se régénérer tous seuls, sinon il faudra faire une greffe (en l'état actuel impossible de savoir, on saura l'épaisseur des dégâts qu'une fois l'oeil incisé) ; et en même temps, il faudra corriger l'entropion en bas (la paupière qui roule vers l'intérieur et du coup les cils frottent sur l'oeil ce qui le fait pleurer et a fini par causer un ulcère) ; et pour finir, il faudra refermer le tout avec une tarso... l'opération est assez longue et complexe pour un chat de 15 ans, sans compter du coût, on doit donc prendre d'autres avis pour voir si vraiment il n'y a pas d'autre alternative... et mon véto ne fait pas ce genre de chirurgies, il faudra donc retourner à la clinique spécialisée
en attendant, on fait un énième traitement pour soulager un peu la bête


la facture de la consultation spécialisée (réglée par l'asso)





et mon arsouille qui ne tenait pas en place sur la table d'où le flou artistique !





la facture de la pharmacie (réglée par l'asso)







on a besoin de beaucoup de parrains/marraines là pour mon papy !  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah la la, pauvre petit bonhomme, je ne sais pas trop quoi dire. J'aiderai pour les factures.
Fais-lui un câlin de ma part.

----------


## papillon60000

les papys Handi'cats ce midi dans le soleil !

----------


## papillon60000

mon p'tit papy a donc passé la journée d'hier à la clinique spécialisée pour être opéré de son vilain oeil qui ne veut pas guérir : correction de l'entropion, kératectomie (ablation du séquestre) et greffe de cornée pour combler le trou laissé ; tout s'est bien passé, on continue les collyres (3 par jour) et retrait des fils le 04/01/19


le compte-rendu suite à la consultation ophtalmo :





le compte-rendu suite à la chirurgie :





la bestiole ce matin 







avec sa super collerette anti léchouillage ou coup de patte chats  :mgreen: 





et la douloureuse...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Eh ben dis donc, voilà que j'ai un filleul qui pourrait carrément avoir le rôle principal dans un film de science fiction. :: 
Quant à l'intervention il faut presque avoir fait des études de médecine pour tout comprendre :: , mais du moment que c'est efficace !

Et puisque c'est Noël et que je n'ai pas beaucoup de cadeaux à faire, je participe aux frais pour la petite moitié, à savoir 300  mais ensuite mon Neuneu tu as intérêt à mettre sur ta liste de bonnes résolutions pour 2019 : plus de bobos et seule visite véto pour les vaccins !

Joyeux Noël et récupère bien mon petit loup.

----------


## papillon60000

::  un grand merci Marraine pour la facture, parce que ça fait mal dès que c'est fait par un spécialiste...
c'est pour ça que Nounou m'a fait une collerette "blindée" parce qu'autant moi je ne toucherais à rien, autant avec les copains qui veulent me laver ou jouer avec moi, on n'a pas le droit à l'erreur à dit le doc, faut que personne ne touche mon oeil jusqu'au retrait des fils...
et j'espère bien oui que l'an prochain, je passerai moins de temps chez le doc !
joyeux Noël à toi et tes poilus Marraine !  ::

----------


## papillon60000

un p'tit coucou de mon papy, la cicatrisation semble bien se passer et lui va bien !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh le chou ! Il semble plus serein que sur les précédentes photos, espérons que c'est sur la bonne voie et que bientôt on n'en parlera plus de ce méchant oeil !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonne Année mon gentil filleul,  à toi, à ta nounou et à tous tes potes. Et surtout une année sans soucis de santé, OK?

Gros câlins

----------


## papillon60000

meilleurs voeux à toi aussi Marraine ainsi qu'à tes poilus !
on va essayer d'améliorer la santé, mais bon suis plus tout jeune alors, on verra bien...

----------


## papillon60000

ce soir, mon papy est têtu, il a décidé que oui ça rentrerait dans le tunnel avec la cloche... bon ok mais pour sortir ça va être drôle, vu qu'en plus, de l'autre côté du tunnel, ya la copine Bubulle, donc va falloir faire marche arrière !








j'espère que demain on pourra enlever enfin la collerette qui l'handicape pas mal, déjà que sans, il n'est pas très dégourdi !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle ose dire Nounou? Têtu, pas dégourdi ! Non mais franchement. Avoir de la force de caractère c'est une vertu, quant à ne pas être dégourdi je suis sure que c'est une tactique pour qu'on s'occupe de toi, tu es un malin mon filleul !

Je te souhaite d'être libéré de ta collerette mon chou.

----------


## papillon60000

::  hein qu'elle est vilaine Nounou ? 

alors, retrait des fils nickel, juste une anesthésie locale (ouf, la dernière tarso il a fallu sédater, c'est que la douleur est partie ou moindre) ; bon pour le moment, les paupières sont encore gonflées donc on ne voit pas gd-chose, mais le spécialiste est confiant ; re-contrôle le 15/01 et jusque là on va essayer d'alléger le nombre d'heures de portage de collerette et on continue les 3 collyres ; pt papy refait sa toilette, il a du retard à rattraper ! photos plus tard, la il fait nuit alors avec flash, oeil fermé à coup sûr !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Chouette, à suivre alors !

----------


## papillon60000

bon, voilà tout ce que j'aurai comme photos pour l'instant, la bestiole n'étant, pour changer, pas très coopérante...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ca se présente bien je trouve. Pourvu que les jours à venir le confirment.

----------


## papillon60000

petit oeil du jour !  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah mais on l'ouvre cette fois.

Que dit le véto, c'est bon ce coup-ci?

----------


## papillon60000

on le revoit le 15/01 le spécialiste car après le retrait des fils, il n'a pas trop bien vu à cause des paupières gonflées ; il ouvre bien son oeil (mon APN se déclenche trop lentement donc difficile de faire des photos correctes) et ne semble plus avoir de douleur, donc logiquement c'est bon

----------


## papillon60000

15/01/19 : contrôle du petit oeil que le véto trouve très bien ; on garde la pommade et on change les 2 collyres pour un autre pour cette fois supprimer l'inflammation des paupières (encore gonflées et rouges) et améliorer la transparence et re-contrôle dans 15 j

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu dois te sentir mieux hein Neuneu, je suppose que c'est pour ça que tu nous tires la langue petit coquin.

Bonne nouvelle, espérons que cette fois c'est la bonne.

----------


## papillon60000

il tire la langue à sa Nounou qui l'embête avec ses photos oui ! il en a marre d'entendre "mais tu vas l'ouvrir ton oeil !"

photos de ce midi

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon c'est pas joli joli, mais je suppose que si le véto dit que c'est bien c'est le principal.

----------


## papillon60000

si si c'est joli Marraine !
en fait, les croûtes du bas vont partir avec les derniers fils et la tache sur l'oeil c'est la greffe de cornée ; on la voit moins sur la 2ème photo où il ouvre son oeil seul (sur la 1ère photo c'est moi qui lui maintiens ouvert), et on voit bien la pupille à travers et elle est bien réactive à la lumière; l'opacité devrait s'estomper avec le traitement actuel et ensuite avec le temps, même si ça se verra toujours sûrement un peu ; et la 3ème paupière, idem elle devrait retrouver sa place avec le traitement actuel et avec le temps donc on aura un petit oeil presque tout neuf et quasi aucune perte visuelle  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hourra alors ! Je propose de changer ton nom en Noenoeil !

----------


## papillon60000

::  ::  ::

----------


## papillon60000

je rajoute la facture des nouvelles pommades en pharmacie

----------


## myri_bonnie

Allez je prends (Paypal va bientôt m'offrir une prime !). J'ai d'abord eu un choc en lisant 136,90 avant de constater que ce sont des F. J'ignorais qu'il y avait encore des gens qui convertissent depuis le temps, ça alors ! :: 

C'est pour toi ou pour l'asso?

----------


## papillon60000

merci Marraine ! tu vas te ruiner avec un filleul tout pourri comme moi...  :: 
c'est Nounou qui a payé ; oui je crois que sur tous les tickets de caisse ou factures ici c'est toujours noté, personne n'y fait plus attention mais bon

allez, pour la peine, la star en pleine action au soleil ce midi ! un vrai p'tit ange !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tout détendu, ça fait plaisir à voir. Pour les factures, n'oublie pas tes promesses Neuneu, plus de gros frais cette année !!!

Au secours, pendant que je me battais avec Paypal mon chien Lewis a mangé un anneau de graisse pour mésange, je croyais qu'il mâchait un papier ! Bonjour les "cacous mous" à venir !!!

----------


## papillon60000

oui que des petites !
oh le vilain Lewis ! c'est sûr qu'il n'est pas assez nourri et vu ce qu'il se dépense, il s'est dit qu'un peu de gras pour l'hiver serait bien !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Heureusement qu'il a une trappe pour le jardin, pas envie de me lever la nuit par -5°C pour le faire sortir !!!

----------


## papillon60000

il en a de la chance ce Lewis, autonome comme les chats !

petit oeil d'hier !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah oui là on voit bien que c'est propre, hourra et c'est la première fois qu'il ouvre bien grand les deux yeux, il doit être sacrément soulagé et toi aussi! Bon tu te souviens de notre "deal" Neuneu, plus de problèmes de santé pour le reste de l'année OK?

Lewis passe aussi par la chatière (le zizi coince un peu mais ça va), mais Rambo a besoin de la trappe (qui est XXL, elle servait à ma regrettée Livia de 40 kg). J'ai déjà l'impression d'être leur esclave, mais pas la nuit, la nuit je dors !!!

----------


## papillon60000

il n'y a plus ni douleur ni collerette donc déjà c'est beaucoup mieux ; il ouvre bien son oeil maintenant, c'est juste mon APN qui ne prend pas la photo assez rapidement donc pas facile... mais ça m'a l'air très bien !
ah si en plus il y a une trappe pour les chiens ! un cambrioleur pourrait passer alors ?? et le froid, bbrr !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Super, oui oui ça se voit qu'il va mieux, ouf

Et pour la trappe, oui un cambrioleur pourrait passer, mais je mets au défi toute personne essayant de rentrer chez moi. Lewis ne fait que 6 kg 1/2 mais jamais personne ne l'approche de trop près  ::

----------


## papillon60000

contrôle du 31/01/19 : nickel, encore 1 fois par jour juste une pommade pendant 1 mois et contrôle dans 2 mois !
noeinoeil tout neuf !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hourra mon filleul. Et tu nous montres tes beaux yeux verts. Ah j'imagine qu'il est bien soulagé le gamin. Merci à ta Nounou pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour toi et tes potes  ::

----------


## papillon60000

alors Nounou a voulu que je fasse le modèle acrobate dans le soleil, voilà le résultat de la séance (bien sûr, aucun animal n'a été maltraité pour immortaliser cette scène !)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais regardez-moi ces yeux de séducteur, et deux en plus !!! :: 

Tu es trop beau mon filleul, acrobate ou pas. Justement je me disais ce matin qu'on ne t'entendait plus ces temps-ci. Je suis bien contente de te voir. Gros câlins

----------


## papillon60000

ah ça, les yeux c'est mieux par 2, tant qu'à faire ! il n'est pas beau et tout neuf mon Neoinoeil ?  :: 

dernier coup de pommade demain, après dernier contrôle dans un mois et ce vilain oeil récalcitrant sera de l'histoire ancienne !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah t'es trop beau ::  mon filleul, deux beaux yeux verts et une jolie langue rose, que vouloir de plus?

Je suis bien contente que ton neoinoeil soit "réparé", tu dois te sentir bien mieux.... et accessoirement mon portefeuille aussi  :: 

Gros câlins  ::

----------


## papillon60000

mon Neuneu va très bien
il est allé voir son ostéo/magnétiseuse avec Belette semaine dernière, elle a trouvé que pour son âge il avait encore beaucoup d'énergies
et hier, on a fait le dernier contrôle chez l'ophtalmo qui est très content du résultat ; il reste une infime tache brune dans le coin externe de l'oeil (qui se voit plus qd elle est au milieu qd il regarde à l'opposé) ; en entretien on essaye donc l'ocrygel, les collyres essayés jusqu'à maintenant n'étant pas géniaux

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est un battant mon filleul et un beau battant en plus  :: 

Pour l'oeil, même si ce n'est pas parfait à 100 %, quelle différence tout de même. Il doit se sentir bien mieux, d'ailleurs ça se voit ! ::

----------


## papillon60000

tout va bien pour mon Neuneu qui profite de son panier retraite en compagnie notamment de papy Popeye Handi'cats lui aussi !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais regardez-moi ce séducteur avec en plus deux beaux yeux. Et en bonne compagnie, que vouloir de plus. Par contre marraine a manqué te rater mon chou, je n'ai pas eu l'habituel e-mail d'avertissement. Tu imagines l'horreur, rater mon filleul, non mais !

----------


## papillon60000

oh mais oui alors, quelle horreur ce serait !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi hi la position sur la 3ème photo ! ::  Figure-toi mon chou que le mail d'avertissement était parti dans les "spams"... non mais tu imagines, quel scandale, mais c'est réparé maintenant!

----------


## papillon60000

encore ? mais c'est un complot !  :: 

ah la 3ème photo ! c'est un Neuneu tout raide dès qu'il se retrouve sur le dos ! il a du mal à se détendre même si pas stressé du tout et qu'il vit à 2 à l'heure !  ::

----------


## aurore27

Il a l'air très très "stressé" papy Neuneu. ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> encore ? mais c'est un complot ! 
> 
> ah la 3ème photo ! c'est un Neuneu tout raide dès qu'il se retrouve sur le dos ! il a du mal à se détendre même si pas stressé du tout et qu'il vit à 2 à l'heure !



Il n'a pas l'air raide, essaye donc de faire pareil tiens ! Et il a bien raison de vivre à du 2 à l'heure, quand je serai à la retraite comme lui je ferai pareil... je veux dire vivre à du 2 à l'heure, pour la position j'hésite !

----------


## papillon60000

ah, t'es trop drôle Marraine !  :: 

papy Neuneu va bien, il a repris un tube de pommade pour lubrifier ses noeils (bon perso, je ne sais pas si c'est mieux qu'en liquide mais bon...)





avec Anaïs ma craintive



avec copain Belette ataxique



avec papy Simba

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'avais lu "pour lubrifier ses poils", je me disais : quel luxe ! Je crois qu'il me faudra des lunettes bientôt.

Allez bonhomme je prends en charge ta facture, on ne voudrait pas que tes jolis yeux se déssèchent tout de même. Je te trouve très beau et très en forme. Gros câlins à partager avec tes copains

----------


## papillon60000

Marraine, mes poils vont très bien, c'est mes noeils qui sont délicats voyons !  :: 

merci pour la facture  ::

----------


## papillon60000

voilà, 1 an que papy Neuneu a rejoint notre gentille famille où je pense il est heureux, même si pas toujours bien connecté !

on peut voir qu'il ne calcule absolument pas une jolie fille qui se frotte à lui (quelle misère...)





et qu'en 7 mn de vidéo, il a bien parcouru 3 m dans l'appart !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Coucou mon filleul, marraine est en retard. Alors comme ça tu n'aimes pas les jolies filles? Ben tu préfères peut-être les garçons, hein 
 :: 

Et moi je dis 3 m en 7 minutes, c'est mieux que rien, elle n'est jamais contente nounou.

Allez je te laisse à ton sport. Bonne journée mon beau et avec un peu de retard Bon Anniversaire d'arrivée . ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy Neuneu va bien, je crois qu'on finit le tube de pommade et on ne mettra plus rien aux noeils, je ne vois aucune amélioration (ils coulent toujours un peu l'un comme l'autre), alors comme le papy devient ronchon et que c'est matin et soir, on va le laisser tranquille et on verra bien ; j'espérais qu'en pommade ce soit plus efficace qu'en liquide, mais je ne vois aucune différence...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi hi sur l'avant-dernière photo je te crois quand tu dis qu'il devient ronchon ! :: 

Sacré Neuneu va ! Marraine te fait un gros câlin. ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Coucou mon filleul. Je voulais juste te prévenir que je viens de renouveler mon marrainage pour 1 an (via paypal). Donc tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire, OK deal ?

Gros câlins. ::

----------


## papillon60000

coucou Marraine, merci beaucoup !  :: 
tu sais, vu mon mode de vie, vais finir centenaire lol !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Euh si tu finis centenaire, un jour ou l'autre il te faudra une autre marraine, mais entre-temps je suis là. Coquin va !

----------


## papillon60000

centenaire en équivalent humain Marraine ! 

rappel de vaccins et bilan sanguin annuel pour Neuneu tout à l'heure
bilan RAS, poids 4,050 kg (il a pris 300 g suis contente car c'est en général l'inverse sur les vieux), belle gingivite partout (que j'avais vue) mais ne l'empêche pas de manger et ça fait quelques semaines qu'il est ronchon et ne ronronne plus, visiblement il est douloureux du train-arrière à l'auscultation (pourtant vu son activité physique...)
donc antibio et metacam 10 j pour sa gingivite et à voir si ça améliore aussi les douleurs de dos et son humeur
là il fait sa toilette, le véto l'a touché partout, il n'a pas aimé lol !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben alors Monsieur râleur? C'est bien de prendre du poids (enfin pour toi pas pour moi !!!). Je vais prendre en charge la moitié de ta facture mon loup, mais pas la totalité, gros mois question frais que ce mois de juillet.
Ma véto m'a prescrit un anti-douleur (Temgésic) pour ma Pistache et depuis elle mange mieux. Je n'aime pas trop ce genre de remède, mais ne plus manger n'est pas une solution non plus ....

----------


## papillon60000

merci Marraine ! j'espère que ça ira pour Pistache...

----------


## papillon60000

papy Neuneu va bien, il ne ronchonne plus mais ne ronronne plus non plus...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mon filleul tu es superbe, un beau pelage, une silhouette de bonhomme en bonne santé :: . D'ailleurs je te croyais parti en vacances, j'allais justement me manifester. Bah tu n'as pas envie de ronronner, tous les chats ne sont pas des ronronneurs, ma Pistache ronronne rarement. D'ailleurs en parlant d'elle, elle a pris 350 g en 2 semaines. Après des années de galère et plein d'essais on a trouvé le traitement qui fonctionne. Je ne cache pas qu'il me fait un peu peur (Meloxicam a long terme) mais je me dis que je n'ai pas vraiment le choix, la voir prendre du poids alors qu'à chaque pesée elle en perdait fait un bien fou. Son pelage est redevenu brillant, elle rejoue, elle se promène ça fait vraiment plaisir de ne plus voir un chat prostré et plein de bave.....

Allez mon gars, je te fais plein de gros poutous. A bientôt

----------


## papillon60000

oui Nounou s'est un peu laisser aller dans les nouvelles ! pas de vacances non malheureusement...
il ronronnait un peu avant donc c'est qu'il est moins bien qd même, mais clairement c'est pas le ronronneur du siècle, il ne pattoune pas non plus, mais comme il ne perçoit pas les choses comme les autres chats...
ah tant mieux pour Pistache, le calici c'est terrible et si le meloxicam suffit, c'est "moins" pire que la cortisone ; de toute façon, à un moment, il faut privilégier la qualité de vie à la longévité malheureusement... tu peux essayer de booster ses défenses immunitaires de la sphère ORL avec du munisan (15 j de cure, 15 j d'arrêt...), ça a de bons résultats sur pas mal de calicis, car il est important de soutenir le système immunitaire pour qu'elle ait moins de crises ou moins fortes ; bon courage toutes les 2 !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah merci pour le Munisan, je ne connaissais pas. Pour le moment elle est en pleine forme, comme elle ne l'était plus depuis longtemps, pourvu que ça dure.

Gros câlin à Neuneu le silencieux ! ::

----------


## papillon60000

mon bébé est sur le prochain calendrier !

Pour commander le(s) vôtre(s), le contact par mail est IMPÉRATIF (pas de commandes via Facebook ou message privé, pour une question d'organisation), envoyez vos : NOM, PRÉNOM, ADRESSE POSTALE ainsi que LE NOMBRE DE CALENDRIERS que vous souhaitez à : 

calendriers.handicats@gmail.com

Ils sont a 5 pièce + frais de ports
Ils sont RECTO / VERSO
ATTENTION stocks limités !
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## papillon60000

tout va bien pour papy Neuneu, qui aime beaucoup son dodo devant la porte-fenêtre qd elle est ouverte (qu'il ne fait pas trop chaud), il profite de l'air et des rayons du soleil et semble à fond dans ses rêves !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il est vraiment beau, il a un sacré pelage.
J'aime bien la photo où il déborde du panier  :: 

Câlins mon filleul  ::

----------


## papillon60000

il a un beau poil blanc épais oui ; et une notion assez particulière du confort avec souvent un morceau qui dépasse (le nombre de fois où je le recentre lol !)

----------


## myri_bonnie

dis pour le calendrier on envoie un mail, et ensuite on paie comment? Je l'ai déjà fait, mais je ne me souviens plus ;-)
Merci

----------


## papillon60000

eh bien toi je pense que toi c'est par paypal, en fait qd tu envoies le mail Elodie te donnera toutes les options, donc paye plutôt après, merci !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Salut Neuneu. Tu as un bien jolie panier rose assorti à ton petit nez. Tu sembles en forme et ça me fait bien plaisir. Câlins mon grand  ::

----------


## papillon60000

ça se maintient, il n'est pas fan de mes nouveaux dodos tous doux non... il a du mal avec la détente et le confort ce chat, va savoir pourquoi...

----------


## luminette

Je viens de découvrir Papy Chat en parcourant ces 12 pages. Que c'est émouvant de le voir ainsi chouchouté après une vie qui a dû être bien difficile. Il doit apprécier tout cet amour que vous lui donnez papillon 60000.

----------


## papillon60000

mon papy va bien, il ronronne à nouveau (discrètement) et même que maintenant il bave (de plaisir ?), je pense donc qu'il finit par apprécier les câlins même s'il n'en réclame pas ; l'appétit va bien, il mange bien sa pâtée (pas de croquettes vu qu'il ne boit jamais), bref, une retraite au poil !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

quelles belles photos  ::  un réel bonheur

----------


## myri_bonnie

Heu Neuneu, le joli panier rose c'est pour se coucher DEDANS ! 

Tu es bien beau mon gars, bien rond avec même un adorable double menton (enfin adorable sur toi, moi je m'en passe).

Câlins bonhomme (j'ai manqué te rater, je n'ai pas eu de notification !!!)  ::

----------


## papillon60000

hé oui, il "coule" du dodo, il ne s'en rend même pas compte ! lol
comment un double menton ? que nenni, il n'a pas de gras et un poids parfait, c'est juste impossible ! c'est juste la forme de sa bouille ronde !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon sang, je ne reçois plus les alertes ! J'ai pas dit que son double menton était du gras, c'est en plus tout à fait charmant. Ma Pistache avait une bouille beaucoup plus ronde à l'époque où elle avait encore des dents !

----------


## papillon60000

4 kg mon papy, c'est pas beaucoup pour un matou mais c'est un petit gabarit ; c'est vrai qu'il a une grosse bouille ronde de matou FIV ou pas castré c'est rigolo car c'est pas le cas !

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est marrant qu'il ait gardé sa bouille toute ronde. Mon regretté Carbone avait une ENORME tête quand je l'ai recueilli, mais après la castration il a petit à petit "maigri" de la tête si j'ose dire....

----------


## papillon60000

joyeux Noël Marraine !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh quel joli Père Noël. Joyeux Noël mon tout beau et à nounou aussi.

----------


## papillon60000

heureuse année Marraine !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonne Année mon petit loup, ainsi qu'à tes copains et nounou bien sûr.

Quelle classe  ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy Neuneu va bien, il a une chérie depuis quelques semaines qui ne le lâche pas d'une semelle ! suis pas sûre que ce soit réciproque tellement des fois il ne sait plus où se mettre lol ! pourtant, elle est motivée la jolie et jeune fille, il devrait être content ! et même que parfois ils font ménage à 3 avec Popeye ! hhoo !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh Neuneu le séducteur !!! Elles craquent toutes pour toi, aucun doute, c'est pas Neuneu qu'il faut t'appeler, mais Casanova . Petit coquin va, et en plus tu la laisses mijoter un peu la belle MDR

----------


## papillon60000

c'est toujours la même, j'avais mis déjà une vidéo par le passé, elle s'accroche mais ça commence à porter ses fruits, il lui a fait sa toilette un peu aussi ! 3 vidéos chargent pour immortaliser ces instants d'échanges, pas si facile de communiquer avec un Neuneu !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## aurore27

Peut-être pourriez-vous tenter de les faire adopter ensemble ?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi hi, il a l'air un peu dérouté par moments, mais au moins il ne se met pas en colère.
Et pourquoi est-elle là cette belle jeune fille?

----------


## papillon60000

> Peut-être pourriez-vous tenter de les faire adopter ensemble ?


Neuneu est en FA définitive et Anaïs est intouchable donc aucun n'est à l'adoption

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hi hi, il a l'air un peu dérouté par moments, mais au moins il ne se met pas en colère.
> Et pourquoi est-elle là cette belle jeune fille?


elle est là depuis bientôt 4 ans confiée temporairement par une amie qui la nourrissait et a déménagé, j'espérais qu'elle se sociabilise et puisse être à l'adoption, mais elle n'est pas manipulable et restera donc ici où elle a trouvé son équilibre avec les minous, elle est parfaitement épanouie, juste je ne peux pas la toucher...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Neuneu n'est jamais en colère, juste il râle qd je lui nettoie sa bouille ou ses oreilles mais c'est le pacifique même, il est d'ailleurs totalement vulnérable si un méchant chat s'en prenait à lui...

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est le meilleur mon filleul !!!  :: 

Peut-être qu'il arrivera à convaincre sa belle que tu es "gentille".
Quant j'ai adopté mon chien Rambo qui avait été maltraité, il n'avait pas confiance en moi, mais il s'est totalement orienté sur ma regrettée Betsy et grâce à elle a compris qu'il pouvait me faire confiance.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ils ont décidé de leur petite vie "amoureuse" C'est trop mignon ::

----------


## papillon60000

ho la la ! 2 mois sans nouvelles, suis à la bourre ! 


papy Neuneu va bien, rien de neuf à part un p'tit nouveau (ataxique, sourd, 1 an) qui l'aime un peu trop (plus pour le taquiner que lui faire des câlins !)

----------


## luminette

Merci pour ces nouvelles. Cela fait chaud au coeur de les voir ainsi.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Les grands esprits se rencontrent, car j'allais justement demander des nouvelles. En grande forme mon filleul, et toujours ce double-menton que j'adore. C'est un séducteur, il séduit même la jeunesse  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

::  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## monloulou

::  Quelle patience ce papy, tout mignon petit Peewee coquin. Merci pour ces superbes vidéos !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ha ha Neuneu, mon pauvre tu sembles plus subir qu'apprécier. Mais quel succès !

----------


## papillon60000

22/05/2020 : visite véto car ça fait qq semaines qu'il est grincheux et sa bouche n'est pas belle malgré qu'il mange bien sa pâtée...
il est douloureux du dos et sa bouche c'est la cata, donc là antibio 10 j et anti-inflammatoire 6 j et ensuite le véto propose une exérèse dentaire pour assainir la bouche, et en profiter pour faire une radio du dos pour voir exactement de quoi il souffre
les oreilles sont toujours aussi sales (je dois les nettoyer toutes les semaines), après examen au microscope, pas de champignon ou autre, c'est donc juste un excès de sébum chronique
pour les yeux, ils coulent un peu et ça fait des croûtes, les paupières sont un peu gonflées et rouges donc pt collyre en pharmacie pour 7 j
j'en ai profité pour faire une biochimie + T4 (me suis dit que petite baisse de poids 350 g et humeur grincheuse ça pouvait coller), mais ça va à part toujours les protéines qui indiquent une inflammation (là 2 contre une seule aux 2 derniers bilans annuels) donc pas de contre-indication pour une anesthésie et vu comment sont les dents, le véto pensent qu'elles ne résisteront pas beaucoup donc ça devrait être rapide... extraction dentaire prévue le 05/06/2020


la facture due et le devis pour la suite (un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refus)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben alors Neuneu, c'est quoi ces vilaines dents ? Bon ma Pistache n'en a plus une seule, alors une petite extraction devrait te soulager.
Je vais prendre la facture en charge, OK?

Câlins mon gamin et donne de tes nouvelles après l'OP d'accord? Et ne sois pas trop ronchon.

----------


## papillon60000

merci beaucoup Marraine ! oui ça devrait bien me soulager ! là suis plus crachouillou, encore un peu ronchon mais je sens que les médocs m'aident ! c'est vrai qu'en 2 ans mes dents se sont pas mal abîmées, et comme je ne mange que de la pâtée (vu que je ne bois pas...) bah ça ne nettoie pas les dents !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh le séducteur ! :: 
Mais comment ça tu ne bois pas? Ca alors, ma Pistache boit tellement que je fais vérifier ses valeurs rénales tous les 4 mois, mais elles sont parfaites.

----------


## papillon60000

il est beau gosse oui qd il veut bien ouvrir ses beaux yeux et ne pas ronchonner !
ça c'est le côté neuro, il ne boit jamais... pour l'instant la pâtée suffit à l'hydratation et les valeurs rénales sont dans la norme donc ça se gère plutôt bien heureusement...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi hi, le côté ronchon lui donne un certain charme de macho ! Je ne savais pas que des chats pouvaient ne pas boire pour des raisons neurologiques, on apprend tous les jours. Et du lait pour chat il ne boit pas non plus?

----------


## papillon60000

non il ne boit rien du tout, il a déjà du mal à trouver une gamelle de pâtée alors que je lui mets devant le nez...
en fait, chez lui tout fonctionne mais rien n'est fonctionnel : par exemple, ses yeux voient mais il ne voit quasi rien (c'est pour ça qu'il avance très lentement en mettant toujours ses pattes très en avant), ses pattes fonctionnent mais il ne peut ni courir, ni monter, ses oreilles fonctionnent mais je vais appeler à droite il va regarder à gauche (et encore s'il ne fait pas le sourd !), il sait très bien où sont les litières mais je dois le mettre dedans (qd il roucoule et tourne en rond c'est que c'est le moment !) sinon il fait par terre où il se trouve... c'est très particulier, rien au scanner en plus donc faudra l'user comme ça lol !


30/05/2020 : retour chez le véto... ça faisait 2 j qu'il a une respiration ronflante par intermittence, et le matin il n'a mangé que la moitié de sa pâtée (ce qui n'arrive jamais)
respi un peu discordante à l'examen, on a fait une radio et tout va bien (coeur, poumons...) mais ya une petite inflammation de la trachée donc le véto pense que ça vient de là
du coup, metacam 6 j (il pense que ça peut venir de l'état de sa bouche et que du coup onsior n'était pas assez fort) et 15 j d'aloe vera pour apaiser jusqu'à l'extraction dentaire qui est le 05/06
je n'ai pas la facture, le véto était fermé l'aprèm exceptionnellement donc je l'aurai sûrement mardi...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Le Metacam tant décrié a sauvé la vie de ma Pistache, aucun traitement (ni l'extraction de ses dents) ne la soulageait. Elle continue le metacam à vie à demi-dose tous les jours avec prise de sang tous les 4 mois. 

Bientôt ta grosse opération mon beau, mais tu verras après ça ce sera de nouveau la forme, OK? Gros câlins en attendant les prochaines nouvelles.

----------


## papillon60000

bon pas franchement de mieux niveau respi, mais il mange à nouveau toute sa gamelle de pâtée donc c'est déjà ça !


la facture de samedi

----------


## papillon60000

mon Neuneu est rentré ! et même qu'il ronronne ce soir !
ça s'est bien passé, il a même fallu doser un peu plus l'anesthésie, il luttait lol ! (qui l'eut cru ?) par contre, il est bien réveillé et il a englouti sa gamelle comme un affamé tout à l'heure, on ne croirait pas qu'il vient d'être opéré ! la gingivite était bien mieux, signe que l'antibio et l'anti-inflammatoire agissent bien
et la radio du rachis, bah absolument rien, un dos de jeune homme ! et le ventre et tout, rien à signaler ! on est reparti pour 10 ans, j'ai un chat tout neuf ! possible que la raideur soit musculaire, mais le véto pense que c'est plus une gêne que de la douleur donc ça ira bien comme ça, surtout vu son activité physique quotidienne lol




la facture, un peu d'aide serait appréciable ! merci !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Alors comme ça mon garçon on rentre comme senior et on ressort junior? Bien pratique tout ça, comme quoi ces méchantes dents elles ne servent qu'à vous embêter.
Je suis bien contente de ces nouvelles. Donc on se donne RV pour les 10 prochaines années, OK? 

Câlins mon beau  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Une visite chez le véto qui donne de l'espoir pour les jours et mois à venir de Neuneu qui est un très beau chat ::

----------


## papillon60000

ma petite bouche va très bien, et moi aussi !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh regardez-moi cette jolie boubouche qui va permettre de bien manger ! 
J'aime bien la position sur la dernière photo, très confortable MDR !

Câlins mon filleul, il me semble que je dois bientôt payer ton parrainage pour 1 an, je vais vérifier et faire signe. Câlins mon beau.

----------


## papillon60000

c'est le spécialiste des positions inconfortables ! 
un exemple...


ok Marraine, merci !  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi  hi !

Dis donc Neuneu, tu as emprunté la queue d'un autre chat, tu es sûr que c'est la tienne?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon Neuneu, même si tu as une queue bizarre, puisque tu as été sage je viens de renouveler ton parrainage pour 1 an. RV dans un an pour remettre ça. Câlins mon grand.

----------


## papillon60000

comment ça ma queue est bizarre ? point du tout, elle est très jolie, fournie, grise avec qq poils blancs !
merci Marraine pour le parrainage, on va tâcher d'être soft cette année hein parce qu'entre mon p'tit oeil et ma dentisterie c'est bon !
je mange toujours ma pâtée avec appétit, mais comme un cochon maintenant dit Nounou...
l'espèce de ronflement est encore un peu là, je pense qu'il restera, ça ne le fait pas tout le temps

----------


## myri_bonnie

Rassure-toi, ma Pistache mange aussi comme un cochon et pourtant c'est une princesse ! Bon elle a l'excuse de ne plus avoir de dents du tout, mais je ne sais pas si c'est la seule explication  ::

----------


## papillon60000

20/07/2020 : rappel de vaccin, 3,9 kg (+ 200 g depuis l'extraction dentaire), pas de gingivite mais un peu rouge à certains endroits comme à côté des joues (mais le véto dit que c'est correct), donc tout va bien même si j'ai fait mon râleur, bah oui hein j'aime pas trop qu'on me tripote dans tous les sens !







la facture si certains veulent participer, merci d'avance !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon écoute Neuneu, marraine va payer ta facture si tu me promets d'être sage et de ne plus râler la prochaine fois ! Ma Pistache a aussi été hier pour une prise de sang, elle n'a même pas miaulé une seule fois (ni chez la véto ni en voiture) un modèle du genre, mais bon tout le monde sait que les filles sont plus courageuses que les mecs !!!

Euh c'est quoi cette position sur la dernière photo, tu t'exerces à l'équitation?

----------


## papillon60000

merci Marraine !  :: 
"bah je me laisse couler comme d'habitude quoi !" Neuneu, le seul chat qui coule comme un liquide, c'est impressionnant !

----------


## papillon60000

tout va bien, fait moins chaud, maman/nounou commençait à devenir liquide et très ronchon !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Regardez-moi ce séducteur avec une queue volée à un autre chat ! 

Marraine aussi devenait ronchon avec la chaleur, on n'est pas des chats nous, on ne dort pas sur le radiateur ou en plein soleil. Tu sais que marraine préfère l'hiver et la neige à l'été trop chaud? Je pense que si j'étais un animal je serais un ours polaire. 

Allez mon grand, fais une belle sieste en bonne compagnie et à bientôt.

----------


## papillon60000

Marraine, avec mon pote Popeye qui m'a quitté, on est sur le prochain calendrier si tu veux !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais oui mon petit gars, je vais en commander un.

 D'autant que marraine a le coeur gros, après avoir perdu son vieux chien Rambo en juin, c'est sa lapine Loula qui vient de s'en aller comme ton copain Popeye. C'est dur parfois la vie....

Je te fais un câlin mon beau et amitiés à ta nounou.

----------


## papillon60000

je suis bien désolé pour ta lapine Marraine... 
je te fais un gros bizou !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Merci mon chou!

----------


## papillon60000

mon Neuneu hier soir en plein câlins avec sa chérie de toujours ! avant, il était un peu harcelé disons-le, maintenant, il est consentant !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Elle sait y faire la beauté, mais il risque d'avaler plein de poils, elle est bien velue !  ::  Ils sont vraiment trop beaux tous les deux  :: 

Et qui est le chat noir qui a l'air d'avoir du mal à garder l'équilibre, pauvre chou ?

----------


## papillon60000

comme quoi tout arrive ! Neuneu qui sait enfin interagir avec d'autres chats ! on n'aurait pas cru ça possible 2 ans en arrière ! d'ailleurs, depuis son extraction dentaire il ne ronchonne plus (comme quoi ça devait le gêner même s'il ne faisait pas voir et que ça ne l'empêchait pas de manger) et il apprécie mes câlins aussi, il ronronne, me fait des léchettes et bave de bonheur lol ! 
le p'tit gris (il est gris) c'est mon 2ème ataxique Peewee arrivé en février et qui aimait bien embêter Neuneu (j'ai dû mettre des photos et vidéos plus haut) ; il vit bien, l'ataxie est assez impressionnante pour les humains mais lui se trouve tout à fait normal et il profite pleinement de la vie, tout comme Belette mon 1er ataxique qui est noir  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je t'admire, tu es la bonne fée des chats handicapés, c'est magnifique !
Faut que je commande le calendrier, j'ai oublié !

----------


## papillon60000

mon Neuneu qui aime enfin des câlins (il ronronne et il me fait des léchettes) 



mon Neuneu qui met 5 mn à se décider à descendre de sa cabane... (c'est long je sais mais c'est sa vitesse de vie, on vit à 2 à l'heure tous les 2 !)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quel séducteur  :: 

Pour l'autre vidéo,  je suis écroulée de rire, pardon Leuleu, mais vraiment tu n'es pas le roi des acrobates....

----------


## papillon60000

ah ça... c'est déjà bien qu'il arrive à descendre (enfin plutôt se laisser couler comme d'habitude !), mais il est long à se décider pour tout, pour faire dans la litière c'est pareil, le temps par jour que je passe à le motiver le coquin, c'est dingue !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Neuneu le chat "super-zen" ! Je te l'échange pour une semaine avec mes chiens, tu verras tu seras content de le récupérer  ::

----------


## papillon60000

"moi aussi, le canapé a essayé de m'avaler ! et pendant ce temps, maman rigolait au lieu de m'aider ! ppff vilaine maman !"

----------


## myri_bonnie

Neuneu je t'assure je n'ai pas ri, non vraiment je te le jure .....

----------


## papillon60000

avec les copains !





c'est moi le plus beau !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il a toujours des positions spéciales, un peut kéké sur les bords mon filleul  ::

----------


## papillon60000

mon Neuneu souhaite un joyeux Noël à ses fans (ou pas !), ne faites pas trop les fous !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh le mignon petit Papa Noël.
Joyeux Noël mon beau filleul, à toi et à ta famille.
 ::

----------


## papillon60000

Neuneu souhaite une bonne année à ses fans (et les autres !), plein de bonnes choses !

----------


## GADYNETTE

on dirait qu'il est un "peu pompette" sur la photo !!! trop mimi

----------


## papillon60000

bah il est un peu neuro qd même donc... et n'aime pas trop qd je le pose en hauteur (il vit au sol ne pouvant ni sauter ni grimper) ; c'est pour changer un peu de décors sur les photos

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonne Année mon filleul à toi mais aussi à tes copains et copines et ta gentille Nounou.

Bon un petit sourire aurait fait plaisir, mais au moins tu n'as pas cassé les guirlandes, c'est bien.

Gros câlins mon bonhomme, tu as l'air en pleine forme, chouette.

----------


## aurore27

Bonne année Neuneu ! ::

----------


## papillon60000

27/01/2021 : visite véto
ça fait qq mois qu'il a une respiration ronflante par intermittence... évidemment, chez le véto, il respirait sans bruit... le véto et moi pensons que ça vient du nez donc on a programmé une endoscopie (par le palais et par le nez) pour aller explorer (polype possible par exemple) ; après ça peut être "juste" une séquelle du dernier coryza... en regardant la bouche, il s'est aperçu qu'il restait une racine de dents laissée lors de l'extraction dentaire, qui cause une inflammation donc ce sera à retirer en même temps, et peut-être un des crocs qui n'est pas beau du tout ; et avant, bilan sanguin... donc un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refus ; le devis arrive (avant la facture j'espère !) ; rdv pour le 09/02/2021 ; sinon, poids stable 3,7 kg et en pleine forme mon papy !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Neuneu, j'ai pas eu d'avertissement. Alors comme ça tu nous refais des bobos ? En espérant que ce n'est rien de grave, mais puisque tu sembles en forme je ne me tracasse pas trop. 

Gros câlins ::

----------


## papillon60000

le devis, sachant que ça peut augmenter si par exemple un polype est à retirer ou l'analyse d'un truc...





photo du jour avec les copines !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Neuneu alors ! Je vais participer par Paypal à raison de 100 €, j'ai déjà fait un don au refuge de mes chiens, j'ai mes limites.

Espérons qu'on ne te trouvera rien de sérieux.

----------


## papillon60000

merci beaucoup Marraine ! espérons que rien de grave, au moins si un truc gêne on le saura ; si ya rien, bah je continuerai à ronfler par intermittence, tant qu'on est sûr que rien ne va m'étouffer c'est le principal !

 ::  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'espère que le vétérinaire ne décidera pas de t'enlever tes grosses bajoues, je les adore, j'ai rarement vu un chat avec une grosse bouille à bisous pareille  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est aujourd'hui le grand jour, je pense à toi Neuneu, donne vite de tes nouvelles. Câlins bonhomme  ::

----------


## papillon60000

bon bah mon papy va très bien ! bilan nickel et rien à l'endoscopie ; juste un côté plus étroit que l'autre, mais pas de sécrétions, pas de polype rien qui cloche ou qui va l'étouffer ; le véto a même fait une radio des sinus par acquis de conscience (non facturée) et tout est nickel et symétrique ; racine de dent enlevée, ça a pas mal saigné, et il garde son croc qui tient encore bien
voili voilà, il est presque tout neuf alors, faudra l'user avec son ronflement !


la facture !

----------


## myri_bonnie

En voilà une bonne nouvelle, et le vétérinaire n'a pas enlevé tes grosses bajoues juste une vilaine racine. Te revoilà parti pour une décénnie mon beau  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Coucou mon Neuneu. Toujours aussi beau gosse comme je vois  :: ! Tu vas bien on dirait ?

Gros câlins mon beau, partage avec tes copains même s'ils ne te laissent pas beaucoup de place  ::

----------


## papillon60000

chat va bien Marraine ! bon un peu grognon, je ne ronronne plus encore, mais Nounou ne trouve pas pourquoi... ah les copains, yen a même qui se couchent carrément sur moi, je vais finir étouffé déjà que je ronfle en respirant !

----------


## Sydolice

Qu'est ce qu'il est beau !!!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon grand il faut faire des ronrons. Mais à ton grand âge on te pardonne d'être un peu capricieux. Ma Pistache qui est plus jeune que toi a des moments bizarres elle aussi, elle elle crie à tue-tête, au secours.....

Pour les copains il faut t'imposer, OK ! Pistache elle distribue des baffes à mon chien s'il devient trop "encombrant" !!!

----------


## papillon60000

::  bah Neuneu qui fout des gaffes, ça ne risque pas d'arriver ! au mieux il crache, et encore, c'est plus souvent après moi (qd je lui nettoie ses zoreilles tout le temps dégueus par exemple !)

Neuneu avec sa chérie d'amour :





Neuneu crapaud !





Neuneu beau gosse ! 





Neuneu qui fait bronzette avec ses colocs !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je résume "Neuneu et la belle vie" .... c'est génial de le voir ainsi  :: . Et j'ai manqué rater ce message, je ne reçois plus la notification. Je vais essayer de me désabonner et réabonner pour voir.

----------


## papillon60000

17/05/2021 : véto car ça faisait qq jours qu'il ne finissait pas sa pâtée et était ronchon, et ses yeux coulaient à nouveau brun
donc inflammation des gencives (mais rien de catastrophique non plus),  anti-inflammatoire et antibio et surtout les 2 crocs du haut sont moches et le véto (mon 2ème véto) pense qu'il y a de fortes chances que l'inflammation des yeux vienne de l'inflammation des crocs...
donc suis assez en colère contre mon véto 1 car qd il a fait l'endoscopie, je lui ai bien demandé s'il ne serait pas opportun d'oter au moins le plus moche et il m'avait dit non... donc là si les yeux ça passent avec le traitement, bah c'est que c'est les crocs moches et qu'il faudra les enlever car il y aura récidive (donc encore une anesthésie...)
sinon, il a perdu un peu, 3,550 g (3,7 kg avant) ; aucun bruit de ronflement mais rien du tout, c'est vraiment très curieux ce truc car il le fait toujours à la maison, de temps en temps ; coeur nickel pour un p'tit vieux, régulier, ni trop rapide (rapide Neuneu lol !), ni trop lent ; une petite lotion pour ses zoreilles toujours sales (excès de production de cérumen)








et la facture !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Marraine a payé ta facture via paypal. Et tache de ne plus être ronchon et de bien manger, tu n'es pas bien lourd mon garçon.

Gros bisous  ::

----------


## papillon60000

t'es un amour Marraine  :: 
ça va beaucoup mieux, je remange toutes mes gamelles et mes yeux ne coulent plus déjà ! 
donc suis un peu moins ronchon, mais la lotion dans les zoreilles, j'aime pas du tout ! 
suis un petit gabarit, j'ai toujours fait entre 3,5 kg et 3,9 kg je crois, c'est stable, ce qui est déjà bien pour un papy, qui ne mange en plus que de la pâtée (donc moins calorique que des croquettes)

----------


## papillon60000

rolala 2 mois sans nouvelles, elle n'assure pas du tout maman/nounou ! faut tout faire soi-même ici ! 


bon, ça va, j'ai perdu mon croc tout moche (constat d'hier) mais j'ai bien peur qu'il en reste un bout, faudra voir ce qu'en pense le doc...

----------


## aurore27

La petite souris passera-t-elle voir Neuneu pour récupérer son croc ? ::

----------


## papillon60000

ah non, parce que le croc, je ne sais pas où il est, il l'a probablement avalé vu que je ne l'ai pas trouvé...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ce Neuneu je le trouve trop choux Merci de lui offrir ce confort de vie et un grand merci à sa marraine qui ne 'l'abandonne pas" ::  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

M'enfin Neuneu, si tu avales le croc comment elle va faire la petite souris. Maintenant vaut peut-être mieux qu'elle ne passe pas, dernièrement ma Pistache de 15 ans sans la moindre dent a attrapé une souris !

Mais je vois que tu as un bobo à la lèvre??? J'espère que tu ne devras pas en plus repasser sur le billard pour enlever le morceau de croc.... Si c'est le cas tu mériteras plus qu'une visite de la petite souris. 

Câlins mon bonhomme  ::

----------


## papillon60000

oui en plus il avait une croûte à la lèvre, on dirait un granulome... je ne sais pas ce qu'il me fait encore... déjà qu'il fait parfois de l'acné ; on verra le 23/07, c'est le rappel de vaccins

----------


## myri_bonnie

M'enfin Neuneu, tu ne vas pas donner de nouveau des soucis à nounou hein ? 

Par contre bonne nouvelle, marraine vient de renouveler ton parrainage annuel avec quelques jours de retard. Gros poutous  ::

----------


## papillon60000

ça devrait aller pour mon vilain ronchon !

 Marraine !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Et ben je suis gâtée là !

Question ronchon j'ai certainement bien pire en version chien !!!  ::

----------


## papillon60000

23/07/2021 : rappel de vaccins pour Neuneu
douleurs dorsales (déjà notées ya 2 ans mais pires avec l'âge) donc on essaie 7 j de metacam pour voir si c'est mieux mais vu qu'il est de plus en plus grognon, même sans le manipuler, pas sûre que je vois une différence...
pour le croc tombé, bah la racine est bien là ; j'ai rappelé au véto qu'il n'avait pas voulu les enlever lors de l'endoscopie et que maintenant on était emmerdés, et que c'est ça qui fait pleurer ses yeux ; il a reconnu son erreur... dans l'idéal, faudra les retirer, les 2 du bas se déchaussent aussi et celui du haut penche dangereusement, mais bon encore une anesthésie à son âge... donc pour le moment on laisse comme ça, si jamais la racine fait un abcès bah on enlèvera
poids stable 3,550 kg, sa bouche est un peu inflammée encore (donc le metacam agira au moins là-dessus), ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit calici lui !
sinon, l'appétit va tout va !

à votre bon coeur messieurs, dames !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mon petit Neuneu j'ai manqué te rater parce que je ne reçois plus les avertissement.
Marraine va prendre la moitié de ta facture en charge, OK.

Et sois un peu moins ronchon d'accord? Allez gros câlins mon garçon  ::

----------


## papillon60000

merci Marraine ! bon heureusement qu'on se voit aussi sur FB lol !
un peu moins ronchon oui mais après ça ne me dit pas si c'est le dos ou la bouche (le dos sûr, la bouche un peu mais à part ça...)
et au final, son bobo à la lèvre l'autre jour c'était pas un granulome mais le croc d'en bas qui lui rentrait dans la chair, il reste parfois coincé... décidément, ces crocs vont nous embêter jusqu'au bout... je demanderai un devis et on verra en septembre (là avec les vacances les vétos sont débordés)...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oui tu vois, chez Pistache on a tout retiré, il ne lui reste pas la moindre dent et franchement c'est vraiment mieux ainsi. La demoiselle a même une préférence pour les croquettes.

Pauvre bonhomme, finalement il a de bonnes raisons d'être grincheux, contrairement à mon chien Lewis qui est grincheux sans raison  ::

----------


## papillon60000

bon, bah vu que mon papy était encore embêté avec ce qui restait de dents (3 crocs et une racine de croc), on a tout enlevé hier et ça devrait enfin aller ! ça ne causera plus d'infection aux yeux et ça arrêtera de lui rentrer dans la bidoche vu qu'ils se déchaussaient...


voilà, la petite souris va pouvoir passer ! 





à votre bon coeur, messieurs, dames !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu vas te sentir mieux mon gentil filleul, parties les méchantes dents.

Je vais passer mon tour pour la facture cette fois, ce matin ma douce brebis Pâquerette m'a quittée et j'ai eu les frais vétérinaires plus ceux de la crémation. Marraine a mal au coeur tu sais, mais je serai encore là pour toi dans l'avenir, ne t'en fais pas.

----------


## papillon60000

::  je suis bien désolée pour la jolie Pâquerette Marraine...  :: 

moi, ça va mieux mais c'était pas génial ; on est retourné chez le véto lundi, Nounou était inquiète car j'étais douloureux (elle avait déjà appelé samedi pour savoir si elle pouvait rajouter du metacam), je ne bougeais pas, vomissais, ne faisais quasi pas mes besoins (même si j'avais peu de choses à évacuer, elle a eu peur que je me bouche ou que ce soit les reins, mais non tout va bien de ces 2 côtés là heureusement)
le véto pense que c'est juste la douleur, je suis gonflé et du coup ça stimule les nausées/vomissements et du coup j'ai peu envie de manger ; alors, on a rajouté du tramadol pour la douleur, de l'éméprid pour les vomissements, de l'ulcar comme pansement gastrique et là tout est rentré dans l'ordre si ce n'est que j'ai perdu (en 3 semaines ou depuis l'opération ?) 350 g donc je ne fais plus que 3,2 kg...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Et ben mon garçon ça en fait des malheurs. Mais quand on a bobo on n'a pas faim c'est bien connu. T'es pas bien épais mon grand, déjà ma Pistache avec ses 4 kg n'est pas bien grosse, mais toi c'est encore moins. 
J'espère que tu retrouveras ton appétit, car à ton âge il ne faut pas trop maigrir et il vaut mieux avoir un peu de gras de réserve.
Câlins mon grand.  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

18 ans ce beau Neuneu et tous les soucis de santé qui vont avec ::

----------


## papillon60000

chat va beaucoup mieux, j'ai retrouvé mon train-train et mon appétit !




et Nounours me fait toujours ma toilette après mangé car il en reste toujours sur ma trombine !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Manque encore le sourire  ::

----------


## papillon60000

il n'est plus ronchon, c'est déjà pas mal !  ::

----------


## papillon60000

tout va bien, j'ai retrouvé mon papy d'avant ! il ronronne à nouveau, fait des léchouilles, est plus "actif" (il a découvert aujourd'hui la nouvelle cabane qui est là depuis des mois lol), réclame pour la litière car quelques accidents ces derniers mois (voire même un papy qui faisait caca en mangeant ou faisait pipi par terre...), il ne fait plus trop le cochon qd il mange (ce qui est appréciable aussi tant pour lui qui avait de la pâtée sur tout le visage que pour moi !), bref suis contente !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mon Neuneu j'avais raté les bonnes nouvelles, l'avertissement était dans mon "spam", quelle honte.

Je suis bien contente pour toi et pour Nounou car ainsi la vie est plus belle pour tout le monde. Bonne continuation

----------


## papillon60000

coucou ! tout va bien ici, rien de neuf, le p'tit train-train habituel : je mange, je dors, je roucoule, je mange et je dors !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Moi j'aime bien ton programme Neuneu, à peu de choses près celui de ma Pistache, même si j'aimerais qu'elle mange un peu plus.

Continue comme ça mon grand  ::

----------


## papillon60000

Neuneu souhaite un joyeux Noël à ses fans ! et soyez raisonnables !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

j'arrive un peu tard mais merci à Neuneu J'en profite pour vous souhaiter à vous et vos protégés de bien finir l'année et une belle année 2022

----------


## GADYNETTE

bonne année à NEUNEU....longue vie encore à toi

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Neuneu je t'ai raté à Noël (je ne reçois plus d'avertissement). Une honte vu comme tu t'étais mis sur ton 31. 
Alors je vais doublement te souhaiter une Bonne Année, ainsi qu'à tes compagnons et ta gentille nounou (qui aime bien se présenter comme une méchante alors qu'elle est la gentille fée des chats !!!)

Bisous

----------


## papillon60000

Neuneu (et sa nounou/maman/fée carabosse) vous souhaitent une belle année 2022 (enfin meilleure que les 2 passées vu la conjoncture !)

----------


## aurore27

Bonne année Neuneu ! ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Merci mon Neuneu. Encore une fois, meilleurs voeux à toi et à tes compagnons et compagnes (autres que ceux de la photo qui ne semblent pas t'inspirer beaucoup  :: ) , sans oublier Nounou

----------


## papillon60000

coucou tout le monde ! 
bon, je recommence à être ronchon, nounou ne sait pas pourquoi...
je mange bien, enfin déjà depuis que j'ai eu l'extraction dentaire j'en mettais partout de la pâtée, mais alors depuis que je n'ai plus mes crocs non plus, c'est bagdad ! on croirait un cochon qui fouine le sol à la recherche de truffes ! du coup, je mange avec tout mon visage, j'en ai jusqu'aux yeux, je mange avec surtout une joue donc comme mon pote Nounours vient me faire la toilette après je suis tout marron des poils de ce côté-là à cause de sa salive, ça me fait beaucoup d'acné sur les babines, bref, suis pas présentable du tout...
Nounou a essayé divers formes et matières de gamelles mais rien n'y fait, je ne sais plus manger, il y en a plus sur mon torchon/set de table que dans ma gamelle et suis très long à manger... et comme je ne bois pas, pas possible de me passer aux croquettes...
donc de vieilles photos  (la plupart du temps déjà retouchées d'ailleurs)


avec ma chérie de toujours qui s'invite dans ma cabane, quelle dévergondée !






là yavait déjà un copain dans le dodo donc bah suis resté là comme un couillon...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Neuneu, qu'est-ce que tu nous fais là? Bon pour ce qui est de manger comme un cochon, je dois dire que ma Pistache en met partout aussi, je suppose que ça a en effet un lien avec l'absence de dents, mais elle au moins en met juste à côté de l'écuelle.

Et ta mauvaise humeur ne serait pas dû au nouveau venu, ou bien il n'est pas avec toi? De toute façon vu ce que ta Nounou poste sur facebook elle ne peut pas trop critiquer les ronchons, car si ce qu'elle publie est vraiment ce qu'elle pense elle est bien plus ronchonne que toi, na na na....

----------


## papillon60000

non rien à voir avec les nouveaux (ils sont 2), il n'est pas connecté pour s'en rendre compte ou avoir un avis lol ! mais oui tout le monde est ensemble, j'ai pas la place de compartimenter et c'est pas le but d'ailleurs
je pense qu'il en a marre que je le débarbouille mais vraiment c'est nécessaire et même comme ça Nounours vient finir le boulot... là je viens de le brosser, idem, il me crache et grogne... il n'a jamais trop apprécié les manipulations... le nettoyage des oreilles étant le pire je crois (et elles fabriquent trop de cérumen donc sont quasi toujours sales mais je les fais moins souvent qu'il ne faudrait pour ne pas l'embêter)
l'absence de dents ? c'est pas ma 1ère extraction et les autres aucun souci, mais vu que lui est neuro, ça change tout ; genre il marche dans la pâtée autour de sa gamelle il ne se rend pas compte ou il mord la gamelle au lieu de la pâtée il ne s'en rend pas compte non plus... et ressortir avec de la pâtée des yeux au plastron voire aux pattes, heu ça devient compliqué niveau hygiène... je ne voudrais pas que ça finisse en infection des yeux ou de la peau...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah ma pauvre, c'est pas facile surtout s'il ne se laisse pas trop faire. Il a de la chance d'être chez toi le ronchon. C'est plus facile avec un chien, tu le mets sous la douche quand il est vraiment trop crade.

Allez courage à vous deux....

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pretit Neuneu fait sa petite vie de papy et c'est vraiment touchant Il est bô Neuneu ::

----------


## papillon60000

bon, finalement, nounou-maman a cogité et on a arrêté la pâtée, c'était devenu insupportable tant pour moi que pour elle
donc on a fait plusieurs essais avec les croquettes : toutes mouillées à tremper d'un repas sur l'autre mais c'était pas terrible et je n'aimais pas trop, mises dans un fond d'eau avec ma dose de croquettes et ça ça marche plutôt bien, d'abord me donner le fond d'eau puis des croquettes sèches après mais ça ça n'a marché que 2/3 repas, ya pas je ne veux pas boire (pourtant ma langue fonctionne normalement pour l'eau, pas pour la pâtée allez savoir pourquoi...), avec du hydra care à la place de l'eau mais là idem, c'était bagdad jusqu'aux yeux et bouts des moustaches...
donc on va rester aux croquettes mises dans un fond d'eau juste avant de les servir (4 fois par jour, c'est comme ça ici, vu que tout le monde n'a pas la même alimentation, Nounou fait le service 4 fois par jour) ; comme ça je lèche l'eau et ensuite je mange les croquettes ; c'est pas forcément plus rapide mais tout ressort propre, moi, mon torchon/set de table et la gamelle ! 
en espérant que l'apport en eau soit suffisant...
bon, je ne suis pas encore présentable, mais vu que je ne sens plus la pâtée, Nounours me fait beaucoup moins ma toilette et je devrais bientôt récupérer mes poils blancs !
cette semaine ça sentait le printemps, hier et aujourd'hui j'ai fait bronzette devant la fenêtre ouverte !


ya pas, si ya déjà un habitant bah je rentre qu'à moitié... alors que qui que ce soit, il partagerait bien sa cachette avec moi mais je n'ose pas...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Tu es trop bien chez nounou-maman ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Que d'efforts pour ton bien mon grand, j'espère que tu apprécies. Celui qui appréciera peut-être moins c'est Nounours qui va être privé de son hobby.

Un petit conseil, si tu ne veux pas qu'on te pique les meilleures places, affirme-toi mon beau  ::

----------


## papillon60000

t'inquiète pas pour Nounours, il lave tous ceux qui veulent bien alors il n'est pas en reste ! je l'appelle le lécheur fou ! il arrive encore à lui faire sa toilette en dehors des repas va, mais ça reste plus soft !
s'affirmer ? ça ne viendra plus maintenant... tout comme apprécier le confort... le 1er jour, il était devant la porte-fenêtre sur le lino ; le 2ème jour, j'ai mis le petit coussin, bah il a fallu que je le mette dessus sinon il restait encore sur le lino... j'te jure, sacré Neuneu !

----------


## papillon60000

coucou ! me revoilou presque beau ! 
ah je valide les croquettes dans un fond d'eau, ça marche nickel et ma peau et mes yeux respirent enfin (ça aurait fini en infection à baigner dans la pâtée à longueur de journée) et ont retrouvé leurs aspects normaux ! Nounours a arrêté de me prendre pour une sucette toute la journée donc mon poil est de nouveau blanc (quasi) !


on partait de loin tout de même... Nounou avait même tondu un peu la joue pour voir si les poils repoussaient plus blancs...





beau gosse ! (presque sans retouche, juste les yeux qui coulaient un peu)

----------


## GADYNETTE

encore pas mal pour son âge !!!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> encore pas mal pour son âge !!!


 et fier notre Neuneu ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Neuneu, j'ai raté les nouvelles, je ne reçois plus les alertes de nouveau. Quel drame si j'avais raté ta superbe boubouille (propre)  ::

----------


## papillon60000

25/06/2022 : véto car petit papy n'a pas mangé hier... la gorge me semble rose mais sinon je ne vois pas gd-chose qui cloche ; donc effectivement, ganglions et palais mou enflés, gorge rose et commissures des lèvres inflammées ; donc un pt antibio et du metacam, ainsi qu'un peu de pommade pour les yeux qui coulent à nouveau et un produit sur 3 semaines pour les zoreilles toujours aussi productrices de cérumen ! là ça va mieux, il mange mais pas encore complètement





la facture...





le beau gosse ! en ce moment fait beau mais pas trop chaud donc on profite de la porte-fenêtre avant les grandes chaleurs où on reste cachés derrière les volets !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bon allez mon filleul, pour une fois je veux bien oublier que tu nous donnes des soucis, enfin plutôt à ta nounou. Je viens de payer ta facture pas paypal et à ce propos le 1er juillet je dois renouveler mon parrainage. Donc puisque c'est pour un an, tu as intérêt à être en forme pour encore 12 mois et plus !!! Et (question posée aussi sur facebook), est-ce toujours 180€ pour un an?

----------


## papillon60000

un grand  Marraine ! 

pour le parrainage, c'est toi qui décides combien tu donnes, il n'y a absolument aucun montant d'imposé ; oui je m'accroche pour encore une année ! je n'ai pas de gros soucis de santé (connus en tout cas), je me ménage (lol), donc vais finir centenaire !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah bon, moi j'avais noté que le parrainage c'état 15  par mois, donc 180 par an. Je continue donc sur la même lancée (fait à l'instant via paypal) et je vais déjà me mettre le rappel pour l'année prochaine. ::

----------


## papillon60000

29/07/2022 : véto pour rappel de vaccins et bilan sanguin (RAS), encore petite inflammation des yeux pas passée avec ophtalon donc fradexam, encore petite inflammation des gencives (gorge ok cette fois) donc metacam, poids 3,650 kg (il a reperdu 150 g en un mois... mais il mange moins, peut-être à cause de la chaleur), les oreilles c'est mieux mais encore une otite à droite donc gouttes

la facture si quelqu'un d'autre que Marraine voulait participer...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Neuneu voilà que je rate de nouveau les nouvelles ici, heureusement qu'il y a facebook.

Ca va aller mon garçon, tu es un battant.
Pour la facture, cette fois-ci je vais passer mon tour, le mois a été un peu lourd dans ce domaine. Gros câlins

----------


## papillon60000

ça y est, il fait moins chaud, on est mieux ! enfin nounou (elle se liquéfiait et était ronchon, moi nickel !) ; bientôt la saison des pilous ! donc on profite des derniers rayons du soleil !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mon pauvre Neuneu, je ne reçois plus les alertes et comme tu es encore le seul que je visite sur Rescue et bien tu vois, je t'ai presque raté.
Aujourd'hui que de la pluie ici, mais pour vous chats d'intérieur ça ne change pas grand-chose, mais demande aux chiens pour voir.

Allez gros câlin mon beau bonhomme.  ::

----------


## papillon60000

une petite vidéo de mon papy qui n'en finit pas de me surprendre... 
il se bonifie en vieillissant, il devient enfin un "vrai" chat : il ronronne, patoune, est enfin propre (il va même dans tous les bacs de l'appart sauf le fermé, un évènement !), il sait descendre de sa cabane où il mange qd il estime avoir fini de manger (on pourrait presque croire qu'il saute plutôt que de se laisser glisser), il semble apprécier les câlins à certains moments et enfin apprécier le confort d'un dodo... bref, il a l'air d'avoir un peu récupéré de connexion, faudra qu'il me dise son secret, ça aiderait bien aussi mon cerveau fatigué...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ha, je sais que certains vieillards retombent en enfance, mais lui semble retomber en jeunesse. Je suis bien contente de lire cela, quand j'ai vu remonter le sujet j'ai eu peur de lire un problème médical....
Continue comme ça Neuneu (il faudra peut-être te changer de nom, vers Tarzan, Zorro ou quelque chose digne de ta jeunesse retrouvée)

----------


## papillon60000

:: oh t'es cro drôle Marraine ! Zorro ou Tarzan lol !  :: 

la seule chose qui ne change pas, c'est le croisement avec une tourterelle, ça roucoule toujours beaucoup (qd c'est l'heure du repas ou qu'il a envie d'aller à la litière !)

sinon, la santé ça va en ce moment, on croise les doigts ! l'appétit aussi, finalement, on est passés depuis un moment aux croquettes mouillées d'un repas sur l'autre, il ne voulait plus de normales juste dans de l'eau, et nickel, je pense poids et hydratation stables

bon la vidéo est sombre vu que prise le soir mais j'avais pas encore réussi à le prendre ; même que sa chérie poilue s'invite dans ce dodo où il n'y a même pas la place pour 2 (ça non plus pas pu le prendre en photo, dès que je sors l'appareil, elle se sauve la coquine !)

----------


## papillon60000

et le seul truc qui ne revient pas c'est le jeu, ça aucun intérêt mais c'est pas grave tant que l'appétit va c'est le principal !

les chats aiment bien venir lui tenir compagnie ! tas de chats !

----------


## papillon60000

Neuneu et tous ses colocs vous souhaitent un joyeux Noël ! soyez sages !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

avec retard je viens sur le post et je vous remercie Je vous souhaite d'excellentes fêtes de fin d'année avec vos chats libres et certainement vos propres animaux, et votre famille

----------


## papillon60000

Neuneu souhaite à sa Marraine et tous ses fans une belle fin d'année et plein de bonnes choses pour celle à venir !

----------


## papillon60000

l'autre jour, mon Neuneu s'est perdu dans la cuisine sur le tapis de jeux de mes 2 ataxiques ! lui qui ne joue pas...

----------

